# To the 2cool whiners...if you arent part of the solution you are part of the problem



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Listen we all know that if I make a report that says we had 4 limits on the South East grass lines of Zephyr catching them on those novelty Coors Beer Can Lures that Wal Mart would be sold out in Texas, all the surrounding states and maybe Mexico and their would be 200 boats in a conveyor belt on that spot for at least a week beating the water to a bubbly froth throwing every beer can lure they can find.

But if i say that fish were actively feeding on silver topwaters on the leeward side shallow against the grass. That we fished nearby flats with no action. Tried the channels with no action. Tried shell reefs with no action. Tried jigs and plastics no action that they really keyed on the topwaters possibly because of the overcast conditions. Tide moving or slack didnt seem to matter it was steady action all day OR as soon as the tide stopped the action stopped. OR as soon as the cloud cover broke they dropped off into channels 3-5 ft deep and switched to jigs and plastics......*now that is a pattern of conditions you can repeat anywhere*...anywhere. And now you have the confidence to go and try to repeat those tactics with those conditions noticing the things you should be about making a productive fishing day. And guess what you have helped every person on this board to try something different in their fishing toolbox while maintaining your secret spot on Mars that noone knows about but you cuz you blindfold your buddies enroute. People will never change what they do until they finally realize that if they want to chase trophy trout they cant keep going out and hoping to catch one under the birds. They will have to step out and try what they arent doing now. But we dont know what we dont know.

Wow....Fishing is fishing. Lots of whiners and worriers outwardly focused on what everyone else is doing. A little self reflection may help you redirect that to be a solution.

2cool used to be a lot more helpful....and a lot less woosyfied....I have been guilty of all the above im sure....hoping that can change.

Now tell us the magic formula of all the conditions you put together today. i would like to learn what YOU recognized as a chance to adapt and make those fish bite. *THAT* is a useful report. Now quit crying about the guide reports and try to repeat the conditions he is describing for your own success in your neck of the woods....quit asking for GPS coordinates to go to and ask about what should i be looking for this time of year.

Folks RAVE about Tobins trout support videos and for good reason. It has taught many of us what to look for in different conditions....now it is up to us to put those pieces together on any given day. Thats why the top tournament guys are successful because they can put those pieces together fast and eliminate unproductive activity ....Most of us dont do that we just do what we have always done cuz thats what we are comfy with. Tourney guys and guides adapt and adjust to every little change. Thats why the same guys are successful from Texas to Florida. They are simply adjusting to current conditions doesnt matter where they are and whether they know the area or not. They just know what to look for and key on.

Learn to do some of that....start with your fishing reports....we all can learn from what you learned today and why. Thanks for reading. Good luck brothers and sisters. I posted a report today.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

But I work 80 hours a week,lol.Very good point friend.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*!*

I agree with you 100%, I at on time enjoyed making post or replying to post but stopped all together for a long time due to just that there are so many negative people that have something bad to say about your opinion or how you do something. Bunch of cackling hens in a hen house. Now I just look at Friday pics and lightly browse through weather and reports. Guess I do kinda enjoy it though I keep coming back!!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So...this is a "whining" thread about "whining"

:spineyes:

LMAO !


----------



## TheOneLeggedDuck (Jul 22, 2014)

these "coors light" fishing lures, do they come in shiner boch top waters as well?

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> So...this is a "whining" thread about "whining"
> 
> :spineyes:
> 
> LMAO !


Your post completely supported his point.

This forum, while it has a ton of good information, is as he describes.

You could post on here asking about what kind of bread to use to make an authentic Reuben sandwich, and the FIRST post will be someone telling you they don't like Reuben sandwiches, and in fact they'd never eat one. The next post would most likely be followed up by someone telling you they're vegan and don't eat meat. The third post would be someone cracking a "sandwich joke" because they thought of something witty to say. Somewhere down the line....you might get good answers.

Don't believe me? Pick a thread....any thread.

I am on the same page with the original OP.

That being said, I used to own and operate a site similar to this, i.e. another outdoor activity. The only way to curtail this kind of thing is with lots of moderators with heavy handed "delete" buttons. And...that at times can kill the spirit.

In today's "keyboard warrior" world....I don't think there will ever be a fix.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

after someone potlicks me, I find out where they live and sink their boat. I'd like to think I'm part of the solution.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

You could post on here asking about what kind of bread to use to make an authentic Reuben sandwich, and the FIRST post will be someone telling you they don't like Reuben sandwiches, and in fact they'd never eat one. The next post would most likely be followed up by someone telling you they're vegan and don't eat meat. The third post would be someone cracking a "sandwich joke" because they thought of something witty to say. Somewhere down the line....you might get good answers.
but , to me , that's the fun part . weeding through all the smart a... answers and getting the good stuff out of it . aint that what this board is about , fun and info !???


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Someone should run a test on this "internet potlicker" claim. 

Post pics of some nice keepers caught from some really random, out of the way, spot and then count the boats that show up the next day. 

My suspicion is, that this phenomenon is "way" over-stated.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

Totally agree. Most reports are people taking pictures of their fish to boost their ego's. I'd say 1/3 of the reports (or less) I read are actually helpful to newer anglers. And before anyone says they should just get out on the water and do it themselves, that's somewhat true, but I bet most people who say "do it yourself" have been helped out along the way (most even shown spots). I love the guys who get on here and say "do it yourself" when they were raised in a family/had friends that has been fishing the complex for 50+ years and have been handed down more knowledge in a year than most of us could learn in 5. Most of us aren't that lucky. I can bet most who didn't have that luxury even got on 2cool or FWE and met people to SHOW them how to do it. 

Also, love the guys who get on the general forums posting reports. I won't name any names. There's a fishing reports section for a reason and that reason is simple. This forum used to allow replies years back and the reason it doesn't is the exact reason this post is made. Nothing that helpful comes from having people bicker and fight over how big the fish was in your picture or junior game wardens busting you on a picture of you and 20 trout claiming you were over the limit when your buddy was taking your picture. Most people are reading the report to put together the pieces of where they went wrong and most importantly to keep learning. We don't care how many 6 pounders you caught or how many limits you caught. There's just zero need to post it in the general forums where you're just wanting to stroke your ego with replies. If people want more information they can PM you.

It's early so I'll bite. I normally ignore these threads.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got nuttin...Just wanted to post on this fine thread along with all the know-it-alls. :help:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got nuttin...Just wanted to post on this fine thread along with* all the know-it-alls.* :help:


Especially the one who has been on here 7 days telling everyone how it was years ago. :doowapsta
.....and why can't Ruben make his own sammich?


----------



## TheOneLeggedDuck (Jul 22, 2014)

I Fall In said:


> Especially the one who has been on here 7 days telling everyone how it was years ago. :doowapsta
> .....and why can't Ruben make his own sammich?


I prefer Mrs patty melt, she's always been good to me

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

I Fall In said:


> Especially the one who has been on here 7 days telling everyone how it was years ago. :doowapsta
> .....and why can't Ruben make his own sammich?


You forgot about the ones who have been on here 3 years and still don't realize that making an account is free. Or the ones who can't contribute positively to the original topic!


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys in todays times its a selfish world, thats why i stop asking questions on here and just go out there and try to get it the best way i can if i catch fine if i dont still fine at least in my mind i gave it a go. When first got on this board i was thinking my fishing game would go to the next level but what i found out that the fishing community is not friendly and you guys are really hard on us who don't know and if we want to know spend your money on a guide who basically takes you out may or may not put you on fish that day and at the end of your trip you are just as lost as you were when you step on the boat but your pockets are 500 lighter. With this said it doesn't matter if you tell some one where to fish caused by the time he goes the fish will have moved are he don't have a clue how to get a bite. Fishing is supposed to be about getting away from a hard work week enjoy the great outdoors, time with family and friends, we as people not matter the color or race were put here for one reason and that was to help the other move forward, but thats not the case every one has no care about the other, but there was time when we did, Tight Lines My Friends,


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

does anyone know where I can sign up to get free health care?

thanks


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Most people just want help finding fish. Nobody wants to give up their honey hole, but a few comments on what to look for and what lures are working would be nice. I know pictures of zephyr cove are funny but really help nobody.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*I have the fishing blues too...... *


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychogatortrout said:


> You forgot about the ones who have been on here 3 years and still don't realize that *making an account is free*. Or the ones who can't contribute positively to the original topic!


Dang I wish someone would have told me that before I mailed in my last payment. 
I think what has gotten lost is the ability to laugh and have fun. There is tons of good info on this site. You just need to look. There are also a lot of good people who like to laugh and have a good time. Most of them would do anything they can to help a fellow 2cooler out. When you have been here 7 days and start criticizing people who have been here a while and have seen how things work you probably won't be received well. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If some of you guys remember, I shared a lot more when I first got on this forum but got bashed for it constantly by guys calling me a know it all. 
I used to post reports after every trip but got tired of the bashing and interrogations via PM wanting spots. 
I have learned a whole lot about fishing from this forum in the form of Troutsupport, many of the members threads and even fishing with them. I love it here and take the good with the bad. 
I made up Zephyr Cove to make people chuckle and to deter potlickers because no one wants to give away where they where and have a ton of people covering up that spot when they go back the next day. One guy is still beating the south shoreline of West Matagorda looking for ZC. Sorry buddy!
The only thing that kills me is members that don't give anything, only ask for reports and where to catch 28" trout.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Hot Diggy said:


> .....if we want to know spend your money on a guide who basically takes you out may or may not put you on fish that day and at the end of your trip you are just as lost as you were when you step on the boat but your pockets are 500 lighter. With this said it doesn't matter if you tell some one where to fish caused by the time he goes the fish will have moved are he don't have a clue how to get a bite.....


What a lot of people want on this board is for someone that knows where the fish are and what time they will be biting to give away the info so they can be lazy and not have to put any time in to figure things out. They just want some coordinates to anchor up on and have no idea why they are there.

I have PMed a lot of people on here with guide recommendations - I think that is the best way to learn. What better way to learn than to have a hands on experience with an expert for 6 or more hours? Every time I go on a guided trip, I learn something new. If you are just as lost when you step off the boat as when you stepped on, you are going with the wrong guide. Just like in all lines of business, there are many good ones but there are some bad ones too.

What if you had to pass driver's ed without hiring a driving instructor? That sure would be tough. I guess what I am saying is there is no substitute for being on the water with a guide or someone else that is knowledgeable but you probably won't find some random person to show you all his honey holes, lol.

There used to be some good fishing reports on here but they are few and far between now and will only get worse. Maybe if there was a form you filled out when posting that had fields like "water body", "depth", "bottom type", "water clarity", "report", etc people would give a little more info.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I for one like to see people catching fish and bragging about it,I do it my self. I like to read post's of the epic day limiting out in a hour, the all day grind in horrible conditions for 2 fish, and the big one that got away. It doesn't bother me if they don't say where they were, what they were using, weather conditions,water depth, or any other details. I also don't care if they keep every legal fish they catch or throw them all back. In most of my post's I try to include bait/lure used, technique, water depth, shell/mud/sand, water temp in winter, weather conditions, ect, and if someone has any further questions they can PM me. And as far as I know, I have always tried my best to answer everyone's questions that have PM'ed me, and judging from the responses I have gotten back, I have helped ton's of people on here catch fish. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside when I check my messages and see, Thank you, I owe you one, Great advice, ect. As far as all the winers go, I think they are either just plain jealous that other people are catching fish when they're not, or they are to proud to ask for advice.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You mean to tell me Zephyr cove is NOT REAL?

I have been there, I know where it is

Red and White Haynie!!!!!!!!! Follow me


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*My $0.02*

I really enjoy this website but alot of people forget what fishing is all about . What did you do before the internet ? What did you do before you owned a boat ? Or had enough money to buy that "new reel ". 
Like myself you probably packed a sandwich or two , a couple of refreshments and hauled butt to the water on the hopes of catching the thrill of catching a fish . No internet or weatherman can help you if you just dont go on your own .This is a cool place and I have learned different things but you cant ever get the best experience from your laptop or cell phone . You have to get out there . And if your like me I have to learn just about everything on my own or else you wont really know what it is to catch fish on your own . I have gone by myself wadefishing when no one was around and limited out in minutes . Then I have gone where everybody else says the fish are and not caught one keeper . Remember even though you may have the best boat and tackle in the world you cant make them fish bite . And thats a fact ! Stop whining go fishing !!ha!ha! Laters .....


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Texxan1 said:


> You mean to tell me Zephyr cove is NOT REAL?
> 
> I have been there, I know where it is
> 
> Red and White Haynie!!!!!!!!!* Follow me*


Where you launching at?
What time you leaving? 
What kind of bait, or will you have enough for all of us? 
Do you have extra gear? 
There will be 6 of us in a 14' john-boat can you run slow so we can keep up? 
Can we tie up to your boat when we get there? If you're wading we could just tie off to your wade belt. 
Thanks for your offer. Sounds like fun. May be more than 6 of us as I also posted this on FB. :rotfl:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I Fall In said:


> Dang I wish someone would have told me that before I mailed in my last payment.
> I think *what has gotten lost is the ability to laugh and have fun. There is tons of good info on this site. You just need to look. There are also a lot of good people who like to laugh and have a good time. Most of them would do anything they can to help a fellow 2cooler out*. When you have been here 7 days and start criticizing people who have been here a while and have seen how things work you probably won't be received well.
> Have a nice day.


Enough said.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Caught macks today at SLP. Speed retrieve with a quarter ounce spoon (steal leader). Incoming tide with green water.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

ok..heres my report...doWn at SLP before sunrise..no top water bites,fished one hour,,2nd hour went to gulp white with lime green tail on cork= 1 dink trout,hr 3/4 switched to bottom rig= one dink trout,one tourist tarpon,one legal flounder all on live mullet..is that what you looking for ? ,,i dont mind,,you have to have,,,some,,,SKILLS....before,,you worry about,,,,WHERE,,,as long as the beer is,,cold at the end of the wade


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Texxan1 said:


> Red and White Haynie!!!!!!!!! Follow me


I tried! :headknock


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I for one like to see people catching fish and bragging about it,I do it my self. I like to read post's of the epic day limiting out in a hour, the all day grind in horrible conditions for 2 fish, and the big one that got away. It doesn't bother me if they don't say where they were, what they were using, weather conditions,water depth, or any other details. I also don't care if they keep every legal fish they catch or throw them all back. In most of my post's I try to include bait/lure used, technique, water depth, shell/mud/sand, water temp in winter, weather conditions, ect, and if someone has any further questions they can PM me. And as far as I know, I have always tried my best to answer everyone's questions that have PM'ed me, and judging from the responses I have gotten back, I have helped ton's of people on here catch fish. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside when I check my messages and see, Thank you, I owe you one, Great advice, ect. As far as all the winers go, I think they are either just plain jealous that other people are catching fish when they're not, or they are to proud to ask for advice.


This!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Listen we all know that if I make a report that says we had 4 limits on the South East grass lines of Zephyr catching them on those novelty Coors Beer Can Lures that Wal Mart would be sold out in Texas, all the surrounding states and maybe Mexico and their would be 200 boats in a conveyor belt on that spot for at least a week beating the water to a bubbly froth throwing every beer can lure they can find.
> 
> But if i say that fish were actively feeding on silver topwaters on the leeward side shallow against the grass. That we fished nearby flats with no action. Tried the channels with no action. Tried shell reefs with no action. Tried jigs and plastics no action that they really keyed on the topwaters possibly because of the overcast conditions. Tide moving or slack didnt seem to matter it was steady action all day OR as soon as the tide stopped the action stopped. OR as soon as the cloud cover broke they dropped off into channels 3-5 ft deep and switched to jigs and plastics......*now that is a pattern of conditions you can repeat anywhere*...anywhere. And now you have the confidence to go and try to repeat those tactics with those conditions noticing the things you should be about making a productive fishing day. And guess what you have helped every person on this board to try something different in their fishing toolbox while maintaining your secret spot on Mars that noone knows about but you cuz you blindfold your buddies enroute. People will never change what they do until they finally realize that if they want to chase trophy trout they cant keep going out and hoping to catch one under the birds. They will have to step out and try what they arent doing now. But we dont know what we dont know.
> 
> ...


Great post Sgrem. I will second that part about Trout Support. Both trout dvd's and both redfish dvd's are jam packed with info that will help you find fish in places you've probably never tried. Also helps you analyze wind, tide and structure. Watch all 4 dvd's at least twice and you will have so much new info and strategy the next time you go fishing. Gone are the days when you show up to your favorite reef and start chunking lures. It's a thinking man's game now after you watch the dvd's.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

All of the above and to think I did not catch "Jack" with all this info.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

I learned one thing from this post... got to get me some of them trout support vids.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

like Jerry Clowers once said Are you gonna talk or are you gonna fish


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

The thing I would like in the reports is a general area where the fish were caught. If it is a good report as to patterns a fisherman could go look at the area as to what was happening as for as wind and tides. We have miles of Texas coast and if there is not a general area, what is the use of the report. Not looking for honey holes, just trying to get more proficient. I live in the Sabine area but like to make excursions to other places down the coast.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

A few coordinates would be nice HA!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> If some of you guys remember, I
> 
> shared a lot more when I first got on this forum but got bashed for it constantly by guys calling me a know it all.
> I used to post reports after every trip but got tired of the bashing and interrogations via PM wanting spots.
> ...


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

If yawl aint gonna take me out on your boat, buy my bait, pay for gas , bait my hook and net my fish then the heck with all of ya. Oh yeah baby, I almost forgot. I want a beer too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

skltex said:


> The thing I would like in the reports is a general area where the fish were caught. If it is a good report as to patterns a fisherman could go look at the area as to what was happening as for as wind and tides. We have miles of Texas coast and if there is not a general area, what is the use of the report. Not looking for honey holes, just trying to get more proficient. I live in the Sabine area but like to make excursions to other places down the coast.


General area or body of water? So you are saying if a guy posts a report saying they slayed trout on tops today on the south shoreline of XXX bay you would go to that area and fish tomorrow hoping to get lucky? That is not "trying to get more proficient", that is potlicking. Get in your boat and try to read the water. Find fish on your own and you will get much more joy out of it. 
Guides and people that are on fish in a certain area have found a pattern and will stay on fish as long as that pattern holds consistently. Posting their spot would be a DA move because they would be trying to fish a parking lot of noobs with no idea what they are doing there other than they are in the area they read about on the internet. 
It takes lots of time and skunk or scant fish trips to start figuring out where to go look at what time and what to throw when you get there. That is what fishing is all about in my opinion.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

SURF Buster said:


> All of the above and to think I did not catch "Jack" with all this info.


Jacks are tough to catch, plus there are better tasting fish.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> General area or body of water? So you are saying if a guy posts a report saying they slayed trout on tops today on the south shoreline of XXX bay you would go to that area and fish tomorrow hoping to get lucky? That is not "trying to get more proficient", that is potlicking. Get in your boat and try to read the water. Find fish on your own and you will get much more joy out of it.
> Guides and people that are on fish in a certain area have found a pattern and will stay on fish as long as that pattern holds consistently. Posting their spot would be a DA move because they would be trying to fish a parking lot of noobs with no idea what they are doing there other than they are in the area they read about on the internet.
> It takes lots of time and skunk or scant fish trips to start figuring out where to go look at what time and what to throw when you get there. That is what fishing is all about in my opinion.


You could tell me exactly when and where you were nailing them today. I could go there tomorrow and get skunked. Conditions vary greatly sometimes day to day. I go out ten times, get skunked three, usually catch one or two 5 times, and twice I get three or more. That is OK for me. I hope to get better, and now that I have a yak I expect to get better but doggone it I will spend 6 to eight hours fishing before I catch a keeper some days, and that is only God willing.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

jampen said:


> Someone should run a test on this "internet potlicker" claim.
> 
> Post pics of some nice keepers caught from some really random, out of the way, spot and then count the boats that show up the next day.
> 
> My suspicion is, that this phenomenon is "way" over-stated.


Did it. It's NOT overstated. Last winter a few of us kept posting "Christmas Bay is on FIRE" reports etc. with pictures of solid stringers (not from Christmas Bay). Soon after about 10 posts popped up with titles like "Heading to Christmas Bay tomorrow, whose down?", and "Got skunked in Christmas Bay"...

This site as well as TKF have a lot of members, and a large percentage of members are waiting for handouts instead of using google earth, maps, and exploring on their own.

For the same reason that the sponsors are so successful advertising their products on these sites; I will not give out TMI in reports. I'll post maybe 1 report for every 10 trips. Most of my trips lately have been focused on exploring areas I've never been to.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zephyr Cove IS real! Say it ain't so...

Dude, I get great info off this board. There are smarties and goofs (me) but you read in between a decifer what's usable and what's not. It is entertaining to say the least. I don't watch near the TV I used to...

As for Trout Support, Smackdaddy, Sharkchum and the like, I've taken bits of this and that, messhed with my Dad, BIL and everything and everyone else to create the greatest fisherman of all time. (In a Lord to Moses voice "OnedayScraaatttchhhhh")

OK, that's BS, but I digress.....

Learn, live, fish fellahs.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> Jacks are tough to catch, plus there are better tasting fish.


Yea they go great with mullet and ladyfish..cook em on tha half smell!


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> General area or body of water? So you are saying if a guy posts a report saying they slayed trout on tops today on the south shoreline of XXX bay you would go to that area and fish tomorrow hoping to get lucky? That is not "trying to get more proficient", that is potlicking. Get in your boat and try to read the water. Find fish on your own and you will get much more joy out of it.
> Guides and people that are on fish in a certain area have found a pattern and will stay on fish as long as that pattern holds consistently. Posting their spot would be a DA move because they would be trying to fish a parking lot of noobs with no idea what they are doing there other than they are in the area they read about on the internet.
> It takes lots of time and skunk or scant fish trips to start figuring out where to go look at what time and what to throw when you get there. That is what fishing is all about in my opinion.


Body of water would be good no specific shore or area. Could be as general as Freeport, Matagorda, Corpus, Baffin........


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Well Said, Fish On!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't mind sharing info and have done it a few times. I'm not going to get real specific but close enough that a little effort will payoff, if the fish are still there. I've had guys send me PM's saying thanks. I've got a handful of spots that I never talk about though, took a lifetime to get them.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Find fish on your own and you will get much more joy out of it.


Smack, good points.

I really think there are alot of folks new to fishing that can't read water, don't know tides, maybe don't have a boat, etc. They're fishing piers or shorelines, maybe wading, and not having luck. Maybe they don't even have an experienced fishing buddy to show them how/where/when.

I know, I was one of those guys five or so years back.

I think they are looking for some general info. After so many trips and so many empty coolers, it's frustrating.

I understand that folks don't want to reveal GPS coordinates of that reef that pays off time after time. But, I think some of the guys are hoping for a clue on where to finally hook up on some fish, and feel good about what they're doing.

My .02 cents.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

No man who has put in his time and money day in and day out has no obligation to post the exact area on which that produces. Sure, others may know about it. But they have probably put in just as much time and money and hard work learning patterns on when, where and why that spot has been producing so these cry babies can come on here and get their panties in a bunch when you don't post the exact spot location.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thoreauâ€™s _Journal_, January 26, 1853...with some editing by me:

It is remarkable that many men will go with eagerness to the bays to fish and yet not seem to care for the landscape.

Of course it cannot be merely for the fish they may catch; there is some adventure in it; but any love of nature which they may feel is certainly very slight and indefinite.

They call it going a-fishing, and so indeed it is, though perchance, their natures know better. Now I go a-fishing and a-hunting every day, but omit the fish and the game, which are the least important part. I have learned to do without them. They were indispensable only as long as I was a boy.

I am encouraged when I see a dozen boats drawn to Zepher Cove to spend a day fishing, and suspect that I have more fellows than I knew, but I am disappointed and surprised to find that they lay so much stress on the fish which they catch or fail to catch, and on nothing else, as if there were nothing else to be caught.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Thoreauâ€™s _Journal_, January 26, 1853...with some editing by me:
> 
> It is remarkable that many men will go with eagerness to the bays to fish and yet not seem to care for the landscape.
> 
> ...


Great post, I concur! Any day of fishing beats a day doing something you dont enjoy.


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

Chuckybrown said:


> Smack, good points.
> 
> I really think there are alot of folks new to fishing that can't read water, don't know tides, maybe don't have a boat, etc. They're fishing piers or shorelines, maybe wading, and not having luck. Maybe they don't even have an experienced fishing buddy to show them how/where/when.
> 
> ...


This. This is me right now. Montana guy who had mostly just flyfished for trout his whole life. I knew nothing about tides or saltwater when i first moved down here. Been getting more addicted to salt fishing every year (bought my first kayak this year!) which eventually led me to this site. I have found some great info, you just have to comb through to find it. Smack - you had a great post a couple of years ago about how to retrieve your lure for flounder that helped me finally start landing some flatfish. I read that in the middle of a bad skunk spell, and then landed a few flounder my next trip out. That helped keep my spirits up and renewed my enthusiasm for saltwater fishing. Sharkchum often has some great tips and techniques, as do many others. I find myself looking for certain posters as much as I do certain topics. And even the stuff that isn't real applicable can be a good time waster at work.

Guys like me don't post as often, mostly because I don't have as much advice to offer. But we lurkers are here, we find the posts with good information, and we seriously appreciate the guys who take the time to share.

Just wanted to give my perspective as this site and TKF have been great resources.

Anybody want some good honey holes on the Bighorn River in MT? PM me haha.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SwampTrout said:


> Anybody want some good honey holes on the Bighorn River in MT? PM me haha.


Let me guess. Focus on the points and drains and drop offs and structure??? HHHmmm...maybe I have been there....never mind no I havent. Points and drains and drop offs and structure is the pattern for New Zealand....wait no I mean fishing in Scotland. Dangit sorry yall im all twisted up. Really thats for fishing in Brazil.....

Disregard. I cant remember now....Dont fish any points or drains or drop offs or structure.....


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Thoreauâ€™s _Journal_, January 26, 1853...with some editing by me:
> 
> It is remarkable that many men will go with eagerness to the bays to fish and yet not seem to care for the landscape.
> 
> ...


I love that Thoreau quote. 
I've seen this one that I use regularly. 
"Many men go fishing all their lives without knowing it is not the fish they are after. "


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

It is funny I fish a lot and I think I am good at it. But three weeks ago I had what I consider the best trip ever, I was night fishing and caught 30+ redfish the smallest being 24 inch and the larges spooled me! 

So the next week my Brothers Son (who I love almost as much as my own son) came by to see me and asked how the fishing was when I told him about the last trip of course he asked where? When he asked the only thing I could think was OH NO he will tell all of his buddies! So I lied and told him the mouth of the Brazos!

Two nights later I went to the spot to repeat the last trip and you guessed it only caught 1 20" Red and I fished all night! Karma is a *****.

And the next time some one wants to know where I will lie again!!!!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

sgrem said:


> ....Dont fish any points or drains or drop offs or structure.....


And don't look for bait...ever


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

7Lfarm said:


> I agree with you 100%, I at on time enjoyed making post or replying to post but stopped all together for a long time due to just that there are so many negative people that have something bad to say about your opinion or how you do something. Bunch of cackling hens in a hen house. Now I just look at Friday pics and lightly browse through weather and reports. Guess I do kinda enjoy it though I keep coming back!!!!


This.....


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Brian,

I posted a report awhile back with a template with Date, Time, Location, Bait, Lure, Conditions but was shot down and ridicule for giving out too much info...they rather have a bragging post and pictures instead of sharing any useful information...

At least the bluewater board is still helpful and people actually write reports!



Brian Castille said:


> What a lot of people want on this board is for someone that knows where the fish are and what time they will be biting to give away the info so they can be lazy and not have to put any time in to figure things out. They just want some coordinates to anchor up on and have no idea why they are there.
> 
> I have PMed a lot of people on here with guide recommendations - I think that is the best way to learn. What better way to learn than to have a hands on experience with an expert for 6 or more hours? Every time I go on a guided trip, I learn something new. If you are just as lost when you step off the boat as when you stepped on, you are going with the wrong guide. Just like in all lines of business, there are many good ones but there are some bad ones too.
> 
> ...


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

where the part where you guys start naming honey holes and gps points for us?


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't key for others, but in my case keep your honey holes, keep your gps points, teach me how to read the water, teach me how to adapt to changing water, teach me how to work my lures the right way and in time of paying my fishing dues I'll show you I've learned how to fish. I wish i could fish every day but i must work, make fun of me now but one day you will give me my due cause a quitter never wins and a winner never quits. Tight lines


----------

